

Eric Schmidt heading on mystery mission to North Korea - mrb
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01/03/schmidt_visit_north_korea/

======
Steko
_It's being reported that Schmidt got into a heated exchange with Kim Jong Un
by lecturing the North Korean leader on human rights violations in the
country, to which Kim retorted, "Stop trying to make Google+ happen. It's not
going to happen." It's hoped that negotiations will resume early tomorrow._

------
ghayes
This feels like the regime is holding civilians ransom for celebrity, business
or diplomatic encounters[1][2]. I appreciate that when these types of events
have happened in the past, they have brokered for civilians being freed, but
we should be careful as this trade becomes too commonplace.

Note: the article speculated as to the connection with a recent US civilian
arrest.

[1]
[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/06/world/asia/06korea.html?pa...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/06/world/asia/06korea.html?pagewanted=all)

[2] [http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/aug/27/north-korea-
us-p...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/aug/27/north-korea-us-prisoner-
jimmy-carter)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
If all it takes is a diplomat to visit and give the DPRK government some face,
that is much cheaper than war. Its amazing what face can accomplish in Asia.

~~~
drsim
The 'dear leader' of DPRK has always been a man who wants to be revered and
responds aggressively in public to criticism.

Who really knows what these visits by high profile figures accomplishes behind
closed doors? If nothing else, exposing Kim Jong-Un or just his inner circle
to different thinking plants seeds.

It's very slow. Isolation doesn't work to promote openness.

~~~
anigbrowl
Kim Jong Un has only been dictator of the DPRK for one year. I think you're
mixing him up with his Father, Kim Jong Il. Jong Un is only 28 or 29 and was
educated in Switzerland as a teenager.

~~~
drsim
My point is that each leader displays similar traits and is expected to
act/react in a certain way

~~~
seanmcdirmid
He is still following "the script." Let's see what happens when he gets a
little bit more clout and confidence and is ready to step out of his dad and
grandfather's shadow.

------
seanmcdirmid
I'm guessing Eric Schmidt -> Google -> YouTube -> Gangnam Style.

On my plane back from Detroit to Beijing, there was this nice old man going
around shaking everyone's hands. When I saw him, I realized that it was
President Jimmy Carter. Now what sort of secret mission did he have in Beijing
I wonder? At least now I can say I shook hands with a president!

~~~
smackmybishop
A more efficient path through that graph:
[http://cdn1.sbnation.com/entry_photo_images/6699501/A3x6ld8C...](http://cdn1.sbnation.com/entry_photo_images/6699501/A3x6ld8CAAAAwh-
_large_verge_medium_landscape.jpeg)

------
smegel
I'm sure NK is probably against internet anonymity (for those allowed online),
so he'll find plenty of comrades in arms over there.

------
staunch
Better DNA test him before and after :-)

~~~
dheavy
Haha :)

------
vigneshwaran
Come back in 1 piece! :P

------
wilfra
I would guess Schmidt is much less interested in doing business with North
Korea and much more interested in currying favor with other governments. Obama
himself may have asked him to make this trip and it could go a long way toward
softening ties between China and Google as well - depending on the results.

~~~
tomjen3
Why would obama give a shit about the feelings of the dictator of NK?

~~~
carbocation
Because, as would any President of the United States, he cares about
prosecuting his policy objectives as effectively as possible on a national and
international level?

------
error54
I wonder if Schmidt would actually work with North Korea because while it
could be profitable, it kind of goes against Google's "Don't Be Evil" motto
given that North Korea is one of the biggest violators[1] of human rights on
the planet.

1- [http://www.forbes.com/sites/realspin/2012/06/14/the-
ongoing-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/realspin/2012/06/14/the-ongoing-
human-rights-tragedy-occurring-in-north-korea/)

~~~
tedivm
Have you read the speech from Kim Jong Un that prompted the trip? There's a
bit of the military worship and grandstanding you'd expect, but it's
shockingly progressive. Besides pushing for reaching global standards in
education, science and technology, he's actually calling for peaceful
discussions with South Korea about reunification, and removing the barriers
for that.

Kim Jong Un has barely been in power for a year, is not even thirty, and was
educated in Switzerland. He's also a bit unknown, in that he was fairly well
hidden from the world (seriously, it's kind of frightening). There is an
actual, real chance that he wants to push for a peaceful reunification,
something that would be amazingly good for the world. If he really wanted to
do that one of the huge barriers is how polarized the two states are, both in
terms of attitude towards each other and in terms of existing infrastructure.
If reunification were to happen today it would probably destroy South Korea's
economy, so if Kim Jong Un really wants peaceful unification he has to work to
close the gap.

Which is why someone who doesn't want to do evil may be compelled to explore
this option.

~~~
drsim
I'm skeptical Kim Jong-Un's speech prompted this trip. There's nothing to
suggest the two things are linked.

But like you I'm optimistic that any change at the top could be a good thing.

